# Friendly fire



## Eagledriver (Mar 27, 2005)

Check this one out. Not so graphic, just funny.
"Outhouse attacked by friendlies."laugh; laugh; laugh; laugh; 


http://www.webmutants.com/strategypage/outhouse.wmv


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 27, 2005)

Been there seen that and done that. F/kin funny though Eagle laugh;


----------

